# Who is the worst? (VOTE)



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

Which fish becomes more agressive when is an adult? and which fish is more likely to kill their tankmates when older??

thanks.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

it's a hard one between jd, and gt- covicts can get to be exteremly aggresive when breeding., but becaus of the size difference. it's ethier jd or gt


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

but which one do you think has the worst reputation to kill all tankmates when an adult?? aGT or a JD?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

this is a hard one there pretty even when it comes to aggresiveness, so i'm just going to say an adult JD :nod:


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

ok so i should get a GT for my 55 instead of a JD? yea it depends on the indivigual fish, so i think ill go with a GT


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i voted GT. the only other runner up would be the JD, butt JDs in the right tank will be surprisingly sociable. GTs tend to expand their agression and temper with age. GTs are without a doubt on this list, the most challenging community fish to keep.


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

nattereri2000 said:


> i voted GT. the only other runner up would be the JD, butt JDs in the right tank will be surprisingly sociable. GTs tend to expand their agression and temper with age. GTs are without a doubt on this list, the most challenging community fish to keep.


so a JD would be better with some company in a 55 gallon even when he/she is an adult?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

sometimes the sggresiveness of a fish depends on the fish you have, a certain jd can be aggresive and you may get one that isn't at all, same goes with jd's, so it's a hard one to deside for me, I voted gt









also if the fish is grown up with other fish as a baby it probably won't attack the fish as it gets to be a adult :nod:


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

what if i get a JD and a GT and when older if they start trouble ill move them?


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

gt
or 
jd


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

if the fish don't fight as babys, they probably won't fight as adults, though they may get territoial a little, who know mabey they'll mate, if there not both males


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

ok than ill buy both with 1 firemouth and a clown pleco, and a tinfoil barb, and see what happens.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

actually many fish can coexist fine as babies but when maturity sets in they will be neck and neck...or gill to gill...whichever you like. a JD is no more likely to abuse tank mates than a GT and nor is a GT. basically its a chance youll have to take. although i wouldnt recommend a GT in a 55 with anything else in the first place, like boba said, every fish is different. one JD may put once GT to shame, but over all it seems the GT is a little more intolerant of tighter quarters with other fish. 
but yes, you can always try something new. so long as you have an out


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

a tinfoil barb, you know they best in a group of like 4 and they get to 14 inches each


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

A Red Devil would beat on a GT--seen it happen many times!!


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

When I had a JD I saw someone with a story on the internet saying their JD killed their GT... And I know someone who bought a JD fry at maybe .5" and its attacking the 4" arrowana to no extent..

Probably not aggressive across the board but I think the JD has a worse rep..


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lol i think we ALL have personal stories and accounts of certain fish beating the heck out of other fish, but across the board there really is no one alpha pred with this selection. i voted for really what i think would end up being the agressive one in a tank if i had to gamble. but ive owned JDs and RDd that were both very very timid as well as agressive. in fact, i once had 2 RD's in two seperate tanks. one was a mad man, the other was a hermit. both were beautiful! wish i had a camera back then


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

nattereri2000 said:


> lol i think we ALL have personal stories and accounts of certain fish beating the heck out of other fish, but across the board there really is no one alpha pred with this selection. i voted for really what i think would end up being the agressive one in a tank if i had to gamble. but ive owned JDs and RDd that were both very very timid as well as agressive. in fact, i once had 2 RD's in two seperate tanks. one was a mad man, the other was a hermit. both were beautiful! wish i had a camera back then


I agree. I've had JDs that were off the charts nutty aggressive, and one that I could have kept with small tetras. I've only had one GT in my life and he started out civil and grew into an unsociable bastard! I've never had a RD, I've never really liked them since they've been domesticated. I remember when wild RD's with the thick lips, were commonly available. I never see those anymore in LFS.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I've seen a full grown 6" male convict taking on a red devil that was at least 2" larger than it and put it in its place. It was awesome. The same convict also kicked the hell out of a trio of jd's. (All were in the same tank.)


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

whats the Minimum tank size for keeping a male Red Devil?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> whats the Minimum tank size for keeping a male Red Devil?


i would personally recommend a 75 gallon, no less. ive seen red devils, like the one at a LFS, that arent all that long, but are so bulky and massive the will require some good space. more than say an oscar at a similar length.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

definetly a 75 for a red devil :nod:


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

IMO convicts are the most aggressive cichlid. they just don't have the size to back up their aggression. 
I always considered JD's a higher aggression fish and they do grow large enough to back up their attitude.
I dunno bout GT's all the ones I've come across wre pretty timid.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

i think convicts are the most aggressive from what uve listed. the most aggressive one ever would be the red devil though. real killer!


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

Yea red devils are Real KILLERS, and i guess the convict is the most agressive in the list. good thing that no one voted for a Firemouth because i plan to get 1 of those in the 72-Bow-front

CK.


----------



## colt (Apr 16, 2006)

a true Green Terror would easily be the meanest one of that bunch...most GT's sold are not the real GT. A 6 inch Convict can be a handful for some larger cichlids, a Firemouth is not all that aggressive and Jack's temperment varies between fish.

Red Devil's/Midas are pretty mean but Dovii's and Umbees are among the most aggressive cichlids and are way more aggressive than a Red Devil. I watched my Umbee kill a pleco, grabbed it by the tail and was knocking it's head off the rocks and driftwood...played with more until it couldn't swim then swallowed it...spines and all


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

Cons are the only true agressive things on that list


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

I've got some very territorial jd's male or female when they're together or not.

There are alot of variables that can go into the assessment of the most agressive.

I haven't heard anything bad about firemouths, they seem to be relatively friendly to other fish.


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

my cons have killed everything I put in the tank w/ them except the blue lobster... and they try like hell to kill him


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

firemouths are sissys


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

RED DEVILS!


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

black_piranha said:


> RED DEVILS!


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

doviis! Umbees!


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

can a Green Terror, a Jack Dempsey, a Firemouth, and a Convict live together?

CK.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

if you guys are talking about baddass fish then yeah rd's would be up there, but nothing can take the size and aggresion of an umbee, or dovii :nod:


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> can a Green Terror, a Jack Dempsey, a Firemouth, and a Convict live together?
> 
> CK.


Only in a HUGE tank--in word though, no


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

Juggalo said:


> can a Green Terror, a Jack Dempsey, a Firemouth, and a Convict live together?
> 
> CK.


Only in a HUGE tank--in word though, no








[/quote]

how huge?

CK.


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> can a Green Terror, a Jack Dempsey, a Firemouth, and a Convict live together?
> 
> CK.


Only in a HUGE tank--in word though, no








[/quote]

how huge?

CK.
[/quote]Big enough to where they can all establish territories, and get away from each other's hostilities.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

VENOM said:


> Cons are the only true agressive things on that list


Thats true....
Often the smaller cichlids are the more agressive because they live together in close quarters in the wild.
Take neetroplus for instance, they only get too around 5"-6" but they will attack anything that moves.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

also another highly aggresive small cichlid when breeding is the jewle cichlid :nod:


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

boba fett said:


> also another highly aggresive small cichlid when breeding is the jewle cichlid :nod:


the african jewel??


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

As opposed to? Yes, _Hemichromis_ spp.


----------



## joylinne (Apr 17, 2006)

i'll go with cons. but red devil is d real killer. woot. love dat fish =D


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

Hmm im going to have go with the African Jewel.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

For what, exactly?


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> For what, exactly?


for S&G


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

I would have to say convicts when they grow up :nod:


----------

